# Need help deciding my voicetype!!



## Rallarros (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi there!
I have been wondering what my voice type might be. For starters I will give you my vocal range: It goes from about G2 to A#4 (when it still sounds good). The passaggio in my voice lies at G4. I have pretty good low notes as well as high, so I am a bit confuced. If I don't have a full tenor range yet, can I still be a possible tenor? 

I know it might be hard to know if you have not heard me sing, and that my voice still is young (I am 17 years old), but can anyone give me a little information that will help me?

Thanks a lot!
Greetings.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Rallarros said:


> Hi there!
> I have been wondering what my voice type might be. For starters I will give you my vocal range: It goes from about G2 to A#4 (when it still sounds good). The passaggio in my voice lies at G4. I have pretty good low notes as well as high, so I am a bit confuced. If I don't have a full tenor range yet, can I still be a possible tenor?
> 
> I know it might be hard to know if you have not heard me sing, and that my voice still is young (I am 17 years old), but can anyone give me a little information that will help me?
> ...


Yes, you could still be a tenor. I know singers who became tenors in their 30's. As you age & get singing experience you will have access to more notes on the top...


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I can't say without hearing you sing. Your range tells us nothing as voice type is more about the timbre of a voice than the range a singer has, as learning the technique extends the range.

I suggest finding a teacher.
N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

The Conte said:


> I can't say without hearing you sing. Your range tells us nothing as voice type is more about the timbre of a voice than the range a singer has, as learning the technique extends the range.
> 
> I suggest finding a teacher.
> N.


Actually the passagio is what determines the voice type, but that can change with age as well.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> Actually the passagio is what determines the voice type, but that can change with age as well.


It depends what you mean by 'passagio'. Like Cornelius Read I consider the passagio to be the break between registers that occurs between B4 and E4 and affects the notes around those notes. There are also further 'passing points' where changes in the coordination between the arytenoids and the crico-thyroids are needed to for vocal production. However, the voice type becomes clear when the singer sings a series of exercises with pure vowels thus revealing the true timbre of the voice. Singers of the same voice type will have similar ranges and experience similar sensations when it comes to the passagio, but since experience is subjective that is not the best way to understand the voice type someone belongs to.

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes, that's what I meant by passagio. From what I've learned the timbre is not always reliable because some singers artificially darken their voices or have unusual timbres, but you can't really fake the passagio.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> Yes, that's what I meant by passagio. *From what I've learned the timbre is not always reliable because some singers artificially darken their voices or have unusual timbres*, but you can't really fake the passagio.


True, that's why it's important that a teacher understands how to get a pupil to sing with pure vowels (or vowels that are natural for that singer). I think this is easier if the singer is singing in their own language and the nature of the vowels in the singing voice is compared with their nature when the singer is speaking.

I hasten to add that I'm not an expert in these matters, but it's essential to find a technique and a teacher that you are 100% convinced by.

N.


----------

